# Interesting!! - AKC Companion Events Extravaganza to Debut in 2013



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmmm. I like the obedience competition for Novice, Open, Utility. 
I don't get a competition for Rally, but -- OK.


----------

